# swan design



## JAYJAY (10 Sep 2009)

HI all,
i was asked to do a swan design just last week and seem as this was my 1st real request was chuffed to do it! found a few pics of swans i liked and came up with this......hope u like it , Gill said you all like to see pics and i'd like a bit of feedback if thats ok, its the only time i've had a go at designing and munipulating something for the scroll saw  all feedback welcome good......and bad


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2009)

I like that design very much indeed  . You can clearly tell it is a swan and the fretwork is crisp. Unlike some fretwork designs which attempt to be an almost photographic representation of the subject, this is an interpretation which captures the spirit instead. It is much more creative and emotive. I really like the way you have kept the centre of the bird solid, flaring towards outer lightness. Adding the water effect is a lovely touch too, giving the piece balance.

If there was an aspect of the design which I thought deserved a negative critique, I would tell you - believe me! However, I think it's about as good as a design could be.

Thank you ever so much for showing us - I hope this is just the first of many more  .

Gill


----------



## Ugs (10 Sep 2009)

That is lovely.

The only change I would make is to leave out the bridge between the wing tips - it just bugs me


----------



## chipchaser (10 Sep 2009)

Hi Jayjay, 

Very impressed by your swan and especially so for a first effort! Nicely formed lines make pleasing shapes within the design. I don’t find the bridge too obvious but it would be nicer without. Might the wing tips taper more so that the bridge flows from one to the other? You have excellent design skills, stick at it. 

Graham


----------



## JAYJAY (11 Sep 2009)

thanks all,
i'll be honest and say the bridge between the wings was a bit of an error on my part, the wings should have just nicely came together like so.... )(.... but just touch to keep the swan a little stronger and more rigid, as i was coming to the tip and turning a caught the base on my lamp and the ended up a little shorter than i wanted  but i'm still pretty chuffed with how it came out all the same, thanks for the comments, and if i get the time i'll keep em coming!


----------



## StevieB (11 Sep 2009)

Very nice, it has something of the phoenix about it - I could see the design adapted slightly to form flames rather than feathers. 

Have to agree with the bridge between the wings comments, although one way round this would be to turn it into a xmas tree decoration or sun catcher and hang it from that point perhaps :-k 

Come up with many more patterns like that and you could open a website selling them!

Steve


----------



## chrispuzzle (11 Sep 2009)

That's a wonderful design, I thought it was a commercial design until I read that you had done it yourself.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (11 Sep 2009)

That's excellent - well done.

I'm in no position to criticise anybody but I feel the 'smiley' beak kind of detracts from the strength of the rest of the design - sorry

Sean


----------



## JAYJAY (11 Sep 2009)

thanks for all the feedback, wish it was 100% my own and that i was so gifted, like i say its a manipulation of photos i found that i liked and just made it do-able for the scroll saw with lots of tracing paper and pencil work, but i had fun doing it and i'm pretty happy with the outcome :wink:


----------



## Blacklabradorman (11 Sep 2009)

Hi Jay,

You have every right to be very proud of what you've done! Well done

Sean


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2009)

JAYJAY":h9afzhm9 said:


> ...wish it was 100% my own and that i was so gifted, like i say its a manipulation of photos i found that i liked and just made it do-able for the scroll saw with lots of tracing paper and pencil work...



Ooooh, please be careful! It's not at all unknown for photographers and artists to pursue people who publish derivative scroll saw patterns from their original work. It doesn't matter where a pattern maker finds the original picture, copyright is vested in its creator unless you get written permission to use their work. If you check this 'sticky' thread, you will see that it is forum policy that:



> Anyone who does post a pattern must ensure that any source material is in the public domain or they own the copyright. Any pattern will be removed immediately if there is considered to be even the merest possibility of copyright issues. Furthermore, members will have to be prepared to submit their original source material to the mod team if called upon to do so and prove it either originated in the public domain or it is their own personal material.



There are plenty of open source websites where you can access photographs and pictures that are in the public domain. Here's a few:

http://www.pdphoto.org/
http://www.pdclipart.org/
http://www.wpclipart.com/
http://www.morguefile.com/
http://www.public-domain-photos.com/
http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/
http://www.public-domain-image.com/
http://www.public-photo.net/
http://www.freephotos.lu/
http://www.republicdomain.com/
http://images.fws.gov/
http://usasearch.gov/search?v%3Aproject ... ptyquery=1
http://www.nasa.gov/
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
http://karenswhimsy.com/copyright-free-pictures.htm
http://www.copyrightfreephotos.com/default.aspx
http://sadmonkeydesign.wordpress.com/20 ... lhouettes/

Gill

PS Credit to Kevin Daly for the links  .


----------



## big soft moose (11 Sep 2009)

as a semi pro photographer i'd second what gill says, I generally frown on people using my work without my permission.

Anyone i caught using my work for any comercial purpose without consent (which would include making scrollsaw work and selling it) is likely to recieve a bill for the non exclusive use of the image , and potentially be pusued in small claims if they decline to pay

that said if its non comercial use id generally give permission free of charge to anyone who is courteous enough to ask.


----------

